# Broken S3 Recaro seat!!!



## samuelvincentvella (Mar 21, 2007)

My passenger side Recaro seat (fully electric and heated) has broken. The lever closest the centre arm rest felt like it snapped somewhere inside, and now neither levers will make the seat tilt forward to allow parrengers to enter the rear seats.
Does anyone know if this is a common fault? Are the seats easy to disassemble, and take a look? Has anyone had this problem and managed to fix it themselves? 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

